# yay!.. i'm relieved!



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

so, does anyone remember when my neighbor called AC on Diesel when he got into their yard at 6 months old?? well, they posted a "For Sale" sign in front of the house yesterday.. hooray, stupid neighbors moving finally.. they've been there less than a year.. lol.. now to wonder what kind of new neighbors i will get


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Yay thats great , we had some crappy people in and out across the street from us seemed that was all that property attracted. Was a relief to see the bulldozer one day lol, now its nice and quiet, I do worry though about who is next once they rebuild though . You can only hope its a better neighbor , too bad you cant pick who it is LOL.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Sometimes, the bad neighbors end up being good. I had crappy ones on both sides. After living in the house for a year and putting in cement blocks under ground to keep the one sides lab mix from trying to eat my chihuahua under the fence, and mowing the neighbor on the other sides yard when she went through her divorce, well they all love me now and think I'm the best. LOL! 

I hope you are blessed with great new neighbors. Like me. LOL!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

well, this guy has something against "pit bulls" .. straight from his mouth .. "I have a history with pit bulls." so that right there is a red flag for me.. sooner he moves the better.. hopefully its a hot chick.. lol.. they have a pool..


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

When their is house for sale near me I love to take the dogs out front and play with them when possible buyers are looking. So they know what they are getting their self into, I also chat with them if the chance comes up.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Happy for you! Good luck with the next ones lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

the 2 before them were great.. they didnt care about the dogs.. this guy just has a $*^%$ up his ass


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

nice! thats some pretty good news right there! Lets keep our fingers crossed on the new ones!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ooo I hope the new ones work out! I would see if they have a dog when they move in, and if not bring your pup over when you introduce yourself. Better to say hello on your terms than someone else. I hope its a single hot chick who loves dogs and grilling and swimming with neighbors just for you


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

well, i seen this cute blonde pull up to the house yesterday.. some lady was there waiting for her.. i wouldnt mind her being my neighbor .. Jen could make a neighbor friend and i could stare at her next to the pool.. lol..


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

cEElint said:


> well, this guy has something against "pit bulls" .. straight from his mouth .. "I have a history with pit bulls." so that right there is a red flag for me.. sooner he moves the better.. *hopefully its a hot chick.. lol.. they have a pool.. *


I love your optimism! Hope you get a good one, mate. It's a pain having to put up with lame neighbours.


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

I wish the old couple behind me would move. I'm pretty sure the whole neighborhood wishes the same. They call the AC on everybody!


----------

